# Spec me a protection-safe TFR please?



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

Snowfoam tends to make a mess and my lance isn't as good as it used to be (even after taking apart and cleaning it).

My 5l foam bottle is coming to an end and I think I'd like to try a safe TFR instead.

Is there a good, protection safe, TFR you guys can recommend please? Has to be non-degrading to the sealants/waxes.

The protections on all the cars in the house are as below (a nice range haha):

Car 1: Gyeon CanCoat
Car 2: Swissvax Onyx (probably will match car 1 when there's some nicer weather to apply CanCoat)
Car 2: Koch Chemie 1K Nano

Cheers!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Bilt hamber auto foam


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Bilt hamber auto foam


Snow foam?

Was looking for a liquid TFR spray really as my lance has become a bit rubbish and figured TFR can do an equal job (so I'm told?) just doesn't look as fancy as foam, but makes less mess?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

azibux1 said:


> Snow foam?
> 
> Was looking for a liquid TFR spray really as my lance has become a bit rubbish and figured TFR can do an equal job (so I'm told?) just doesn't look as fancy as foam, but makes less mess?


You can use, and in my opinion. Auto foam used through a pump sprayer gets much better results. Gives you an option of snow foaming if you like too aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here you go pal.

Go 20:1 and you'll have great cleaning ability. It's supposed to be LSP safe 9:1 upwards but like all TFR's, they will eventually start to break down the LSP over a given time if used frequently and with reduced dilution rates to those stated.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354310


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Peter77 said:


> You can use, and in my opinion. Auto foam used through a pump sprayer gets much better results. Gives you an option of snow foaming if you like too aswell
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh that makes sense then! Ha cheers


nbray67 said:


> Here you go pal.
> 
> Go 20:1 and you'll have great cleaning ability. It's supposed to be LSP safe 9:1 upwards but like all TFR's, they will eventually start to break down the LSP over a given time if used frequently and with reduced dilution rates to those stated.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354310


That's a fair price.

Just to be clear... 9 parts water to one part TFR should be 'safe' but will degrade over time?

But go 20 parts water to be even less harsh on the coatings?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, BH auto foam, Power Maxed TFR or their Car Jet wash and wax - which can be used via foam lance or via pump sprayer as I’ve done previously and liked it :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

azibux1 said:


> Ahh that makes sense then! Ha cheers
> 
> That's a fair price.
> 
> ...


Yes pal.

It's a TFR and continual use without using a topper to your LSP will more than likely start to diminish.

Saying that, the thread I posted up was our RS coated with AF Tough Coat that was still going strong some 5mths+ later having been pre-washed with PM TFR at approx 10:1 all winter.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Espuma Super Clean is another that I would recommend

Very good reviews on the Koch Chemi Green Star, all be it an APC but used as a pre wash


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Cheers all!

Power maxed is easier to get hold of at a sensible price delivered. 

But bilt hamber has the option to be used as a foam too... Hmm

Lol I'll make a decision soon and buy one of the two! 

Thanks!


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Demetri said:


> Espuma Super Clean is another that I would recommend
> 
> Very good reviews on the Koch Chemi Green Star, all be it an APC but used as a pre wash


What's the recommended green star solution to use as a TFR?


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I already have this

It should work ok with BH Auto Foam? You don't need a special nozzle or anything?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B077DFCGHD/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Get yourself a Hozelock pump sprayer azibux1 and you'll never look back.
Chemical resistant and hardly need pumping up to get around the whole vehicle and more.

The lance sprays a nice even mist and you can get to the undersills, roof, arches etc... with ease.

I have a 5ltr one which is still going strong after 4yrs of TFR applications, approx £15 I believe but I've also got this 7ltr Pulsar one as B+Q screwed up my collection and I got this for peanuts.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I use BH auto foam at 4% strength through a hozelock pump sprayer and it works very well.

I don't understand the has to be protection-safe. Safe from what exactly?

What do you think is happening to your wax / sealant / glaze / coating when you get the sponge / mitt / microfiber out and start to physically wipe your car?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Go for BH auto foam.

TFR's in my opinion are not needed for your own vehicle if you maintain it.

They have their place for the forecourt detailer or the polish guys that are cleaning nasty or uncared for vehicles for £6 a pop and need quick results but on your own car that you maintain then BH auto foam will give you a result you want with out the danger of staining trim etc that comes with TFR's


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Get yourself a Hozelock pump sprayer azibux1 and you'll never look back.
> Chemical resistant and hardly need pumping up to get around the whole vehicle and more.
> 
> The lance sprays a nice even mist and you can get to the undersills, roof, arches etc... with ease.
> ...


Cheers will check out one of those!


Andy from Sandy said:


> I use BH auto foam at 4% strength through a hozelock pump sprayer and it works very well.
> 
> I don't understand the has to be protection-safe. Safe from what exactly?
> 
> What do you think is happening to your wax / sealant / glaze / coating when you get the sponge / mitt / microfiber out and start to physically wipe your car?


I know anything does... But simply just that some things will strip the protection a lot quicker than other products.


Rian said:


> Go for BH auto foam.
> 
> TFR's in my opinion are not needed for your own vehicle if you maintain it.
> 
> They have their place for the forecourt detailer or the polish guys that are cleaning nasty or uncared for vehicles for £6 a pop and need quick results but on your own car that you maintain then BH auto foam will give you a result you want with out the danger of staining trim etc that comes with TFR's


Cheers all! Just ordered my BH Auto Foam


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you leave the auto foam solution mixed with the water? Or does it 'go off'?

I know with some chemicals it is best to just mix the amount you need to use, but not sure if this is the same?


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just grabbed the 5l sprayer too for £19.99


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> Can you leave the auto foam solution mixed with the water? Or does it 'go off'?
> 
> I know with some chemicals it is best to just mix the amount you need to use, but not sure if this is the same?


I'd be interested in the answer for this as well. Much easier to have it pre mixed ready to go.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I don't always use all that I mix in the pump sprayer a bit smaller than the one shown. I am not going to waste it.


If it isn't working when I top up the sprayer I wouldn't know so I say it is fine. As with all of this stuff just give the containers a good shake before use.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Interested in this as in after a pump sprayer. The hazelock looks good but the pulsar doesn’t seem to exist now. 

Must go and have a look in my local B&Q


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

garage_dweller said:


> Interested in this as in after a pump sprayer. The hazelock looks good but the pulsar doesn't seem to exist now.
> 
> Must go and have a look in my local B&Q
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this one, never had any problems with it. fraction of the price


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Interested in this as in after a pump sprayer. The hazelock looks good but the pulsar doesn't seem to exist now.
> 
> Must go and have a look in my local B&Q
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See below, probably just get that instead of the hozelock


saul said:


> I have this one, never had any problems with it. fraction of the price


Damn! Haha

I already ordered a Hoselock at double the price!  Hopefully I can cancel that order. I'll check......


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Got my auto foam... Got my spear and jackson sprayer!

What sort of ratio should I be using with the auto foam so it isn't too strong and degrading on the protection? 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

4%. So that will be 200ml in a 5 litre sprayer.

You won't get shaving foam. It looks very disappointing in use but it does work.

After going round the car if I go back to some of the more dirty bits and spray again I can see the dirt shifting.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> 4%. So that will be 200ml in a 5 litre sprayer.
> 
> You won't get shaving foam. It looks very disappointing in use but it does work.
> 
> After going round the car if I go back to some of the more dirty bits and spray again I can see the dirt shifting.


Sorry I had a quick flick through before posting that as I'm sure someone said the ratio but I missed it and only found the power maxed one... Now you said 4% it jogged my memory and sure enough you had posted it before! Haha

Cheers! Will give it a go probably tomorrow!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Already been said but not by me so here goes. BH Autofoam. If the car is really bad then just do it twice. Works really welll as a wheel cleaner if your a regular once a week kinda person.


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another for Power Maxed TFR very economical and works well


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

+1 for bilt hamber autofoam in a 5 ltr pump sprayer,far quicker and better results than a lance,it wont foam like a stereotypical snow foam but will clean great!!!

i also have powermaxed tfr and green star apc(both in 5ltr pump sprayers),i uses these more under arches and on untreated cars im doing for clients


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

+2 for BH Autofoam, used it yesterday with great results

the week before I tried to just pressure wash some of the dirt on my car off when getting rid of some leaves under the arches but it didnt shift it when using water only

a quick 3 minute soak yesterday with a 4% solution of BH Autofoam through a pump sprayer and it worked wonders removing the dirt


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Koch Chemie Green Star, I love it. Use nothing else. Cleans brilliantly.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been impressed with both PM TFR and BH Autofoam, but I've just bought 10 litres of Green star and will giving that a shot when I next do my car. I use the other 2 at 4% and intend to use greenstar the same way through a pump sprayer at the same ratio. Interesting to see if it perform any better.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tried it at the weekend. BH at 4% worked great! Seems much better than snow foam!

Thanks guys


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've been using power maxed TFR at 9:1 in a compression sprayer & it has excellent cleaning ability. 

Really good value for money also - picked up a 5L jerry can for £12.35 from ebay


----------

